# Found baby pigeon eyes still shut



## gbbalcuns

Yesterday I found this baby I think it must have rolled off of the roof of my house. I could not find any kind of bird rescue or any help so I went to petsmart and got baby bird formula. I am not sure how often I should be feeding. I set my alarm last night for every 3 hours. Not sure how much the baby is actually getting inside his mouth, because it gets all over him and his little bed. He has been pooping about 4 times. I need to know how often he needs to be fed. I have a full time job and I called in sick today because I couldnt leave him alone that long. I need to figure out what I am going to do. Should he be able to sit up good because he keeps falling over and leaning his head back and trying to turn his head around two full turns. Is this normal ? I know nothing about birds. I am a ferret person. I just could not leave the little guy out for the cat to get. 

Any input appreciated
Gina Balcuns


----------



## naturegirl

First off where are you located at? This would be greatly appreciated as someone near by may be able to assist you with the bird in person?


----------



## naturegirl

What kind of bird do you know? If they eyes are still closed it is under 5 days old which means it needs to be fed every 30 - 45 minutes. It also sounds as though it is a bit dehydrated. Keep the food a little runny as it will get water from the food. Giving water by syring at this age can be dangerous if it gets into the lungs, you don't have to feed it at night as the parents don't feed after dark. Keep a close eye on him keep him on a heating pad set on low with a towel over the heating pad. He needs much needed heat at this time. Let me know how he does. 

Cindy


----------



## gbbalcuns

*I am located in Riverside, CA*

I have been feeding him about every hour but he doesnt really seem to like it. I dont have a heating pad I put the floor heater in the bathroom with him. I was just about to ask if I put my crock pot on warm setting with acoupel of wash rags and then I have a ski cap rolled down for his nest that he is in. Would this work. I put a sock with rice in in under him earlier but It isnt warm anymore.


----------



## Margarret

Gina,
Welcome to Pigeon Talk.
It sounds like this baby is very young and may be ill as well. Warmth is extremely important. It can't digest it's food unless it is warm enough, but I don't know if the crock pot might not be too hot. I'm not familiar with them. There will be some folks along this evening to help you that are much more knowledgeable than I. Getting the formula is a good start. It is good that he is pooping. There are some threads here on how to feed a very young baby. Thank you for bringing this little one inside and caring for him.

Margaret


----------



## gbbalcuns

If there is anyone near my area who could help me with this newborn baby I would appreciate it. Riverside, CA 951-660-6630.
Gina


----------



## Pidgey

If you've got a feather duster, you can keep him under it and it'll help. If you can get a thermometer under it with him and make sure it's running about 90 degrees, however you have to get it there, that'll help a lot.

Pidgey


----------



## Margarret

Gina,

I spoke with Terry. I left her phone number on your voice mail. If you can get him to her she will take him. She said she sent you an email, so check your email.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey

There's Terry (TAWhatley) in Lake Forest and Margarret in Fallbrook. I'll PM them.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

Oh, I see you got it, Margaret!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, everyone! I had e-mailed Gina this afternoon to let her know I would take the bird, but I don't think she had seen my post. Margaret called me and relayed my phone # to Gina who called just a few minutes ago. The ball is now rolling, and that baby will get to me either tonight or in the morning. 

Gina, many thanks to you for saving this little one! I'll be waiting for your call after you have had a chance to talk to your husband.

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

Thank You so much Margarret ! I spoke to Terry and my husband will take the baby down to her in the morning. Your idea about using a baby bottle nipple backwards on a syringe barrell worked great ! He sucked it right up.
Thank You


----------



## Margarret

gbbalcuns said:


> Thank You so much Margarret ! I spoke to Terry and my husband will take the baby down to her in the morning. Your idea about using a baby bottle nipple backwards on a syringe barrell worked great ! He sucked it right up.
> Thank You


That is wonderful!! Now you, baby and your husband can get some sleep tonight. Just make sure the formula is warm for him. It is best to not use the microwave as it will be cool on the outside and too hot on the inside.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes

Wow, great save!  HOpe to hear some good news soon about this little guy 



gbbalcuns said:


> Thank You so much Margarret ! I spoke to Terry and my husband will take the baby down to her in the morning. Your idea about using a baby bottle nipple backwards on a syringe barrell worked great ! He sucked it right up.
> Thank You


I have trouble picturing putting the baby nipple on something 'backwards.' Is there a picture of this in a thread somewhere? I would love to have it for future reference, but I can't picture what it means.


----------



## TAWhatley

Baby is heading my way as of about 9:30 this morning. ETA is about 10:30. I'll post back after the little one arrives and is settled in.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> Baby is heading my way as of about 9:30 this morning. ETA is about 10:30. I'll post back after the little one arrives and is settled in.
> 
> Terry


That's great news. Good luck with this little one..........


----------



## TAWhatley

Baby arrived around 10:20, had a little meal, and has been snuggled up and sleeping in a warm "nest". Many, many thanks to Gina for going above and beyond with helping and caring for this tiny, little tyke of a pigeon. She has done a wonderful job! Time to go check and see if it's chow time again.

I'll keep everyone posted.

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

I took the baby nipple setup to Terry's with the baby. It seemed like he liked eating out of it. Maybe she can post a picture of it.


----------



## gbbalcuns

Thank You Terry, I know I did the best thing bringing him to you even though it made me very sad to see him go. I had gotten pretty attached to him in only 2 days. I will look forward to seeing pics of him.
Gina


----------



## philodice

Terry is one of our hard-core rescuing proffesionals.
I am so proud to be part of the online community with Terry in it.
One day I hope to be able to save a life of a bird but until then I'm a little busy, ah, saving the life of a bird. lol


----------



## Lovebirds

philodice said:


> Terry is one of our hard-core rescuing proffesionals.
> I am so proud to be part of the online community with Terry in it.
> One day I hope to be able to save a life of a bird but until then I'm a little busy, ah, saving the life of a bird. lol


I'm SURE that goes for ALL of us. I can't wait to see a picture of this little one. Got to come up with a GOOD name for this baby. He's VERY VERY lucky.


----------



## Margarret

gbbalcuns said:


> Thank You Terry, I know I did the best thing bringing him to you even though it made me very sad to see him go. I had gotten pretty attached to him in only 2 days. I will look forward to seeing pics of him.
> Gina


Gina and Terry,

I was glad to read that the little package arrived safely. Gina, you did an awesome job keeping this wee one safe and alive. Yes, I know what you mean about getting attached in such a short amount of time. They do grab your heartstrings in a hurry. Terry, I know he will do fine in your capable hands. And I know you will give updates as you are so good about that. I keep thinking of him as Precious. Is that a good name?

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds

Margarret said:


> Gina and Terry,
> 
> I was glad to read that the little package arrived safely. Gina, you did an awesome job keeping this wee one safe and alive. Yes, I know what you mean about getting attached in such a short amount of time. They do grab your heartstrings in a hurry. Terry, I know he will do fine in your capable hands. And I know you will give updates as you are so good about that. I keep thinking of him as Precious. Is that a good name?
> 
> Margaret


I was thinking more along the lines of "Roly Poly"......since he rolled off of the roof and survived. Lucky little guy. And we worry about a 2 or 3 week old baby falling 5 feet out of nest box? I saw the picture......is this a pigeon or a dove?


----------



## TAWhatley

Little Precious Roly Poly Tinkerbell (my tentative name) is doing well. I must say, however, that this little one should be named Gina if a girl and Gino if a boy .. I really have to praise Gina for all that she did and the awesome job that she did of keeping this little one going. Her syringe with nipple attached is absolutely brilliant, and I will get a photo of it this weekend along with photos of the little one.

This little one is almost certainly a pigeon though I guess there is a slight chance it's some type of dove .. it's definitely not a mourning dove or anything like any ringneck dove I've ever seen. It has the blackest legs, feet, and beak .. don't think I've ever seen this in a baby before. You'll see when I get the pictures posted. Black as just in color .. not necrotic or anything bad or unhealthy.

This baby is taking about 1.5 cc every 2+ hours and seems to be doing well at that amount.

More updates and hopefully pictures tomorrow!

Thanks again, Gina! Assuming that the little one makes it, you would be more than welcome to adopt him or her (I could tell you are very attached, so let me know if you would be interested in that option.)

Terry


----------



## maryjane

Great job everyone. How nice to have a happy ending.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad to hear the baby is doing well, can't wait for updated pics!


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> *Little Precious Roly Poly Tinkerbell (my tentative name) is doing well. I must say, however, that this little one should be named Gina if a girl and Gino if a boy *..


That name is a mouth full!!!  I think the Gina or Gino is perfect. I'd never remember the other one anyway........


----------



## gbbalcuns

Well I just might be ! I cant believe how attached I got to him 
("Punkin" is what I called him). I keep looking out front to see if any more have fallen off the roof. When I first saw him I thought it was a baby duck, until I checked the feet. He sure is a fiesty little thing, he fell of the roof and was just on the sidewalk boppin around and complaining. The person who really saved him is the gardener who was going door to door to drum up business, he rung my bell and when I didnt answer he went back to the neighbor's door to alert somebody that punkin was on the sidewalk. I think punkin will make it after what he's been through, I didnt even try to feed him for maybe 3 or 4 hrs, and even then I didnt know what I was doing so he sure didnt get much. And another thing, the crock pot was not a good idea, it just got too warm. Punkin was panting. He always seemed to be happy in my hand, as soon as I put him down he would start boppin around.
I am looking forward to seeing Terry's pictures.
Gina


----------



## TAWhatley

*Punkin Is A Great Name ..*

Since Gina had already named this little one Punkin, I think that should be the name. 

Having an incredibly busy day today but will get some pictures of Punkin before the day is done!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Punkin Pictures ..*

http://www.rims.net/2008Mar15

Terry


----------



## Reti

OMG what a fuzzy little baby, so cute.

Reti


----------



## Charis

Where do you find the time?
Pretty cute all.


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Punkin is the cutest*

It looks like he is eating more food and wearing less food now. He looks like more of a bird than a Sea Horse now. Happy to see pics even though they sure are making me cry. Boy if I knew Punkin missed me as much as I miss him, I would be over picking him up now.
Gina


----------



## Charis

gbbalcuns said:


> It looks like he is eating more food and wearing less food now. He looks like more of a bird than a Sea Horse now. Happy to see pics even though they sure are making me cry. Boy if I knew Punkin missed me as much as I miss him, I would be over picking him up now.
> Gina


I'm sure he does.


----------



## Margarret

Punkin is a perfect name for him(or her). That baby looks like it is as contented as can be. The other two are cuties. I'm so glad that they were rescued from a horrible death by a caring young girl.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> It looks like he is eating more food and wearing less food now. He looks like more of a bird than a Sea Horse now. Happy to see pics even though they sure are making me cry. Boy if I knew Punkin missed me as much as I miss him, I would be over picking him up now.
> Gina


Well, there was a bit of food on Punkin .. I thought I had him/her all cleaned up for the photo op but missed a bit  Oh well .. Punkin is still adorable, food and all! I forgot to get a pic of your very clever SFD (Squeaker Feeding Device) but will do that tomorrow. I am feeding Punkin with a stainless steel crop/gavage needle which is a method that has worked for me for years. This particular feeding device is not something you can just run out and get .. has to be ordered. Your syringe with the nipple is so very, very clever, and I'm sure it worked like a charm with Punkin.

I'm sure Punkin does miss you .. I'm sure getting this very strong feeling that Punkin is gonna have a forever home ready and waiting!  

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Give all the credit to Margarret*

Margarret is the one who gave me the idea for the feeding device which was brilliant. I just wish I knew how to feed him sooner. I feel bad that I was depriving him of food. When do you think his eyes will open ?

Gina


----------



## Vasp

That little tyke is a feral pigeon for sure! Looks like my baby Muffin did when she was little. However, this baby will not be as dark as Muffin is. It definitely has that dark gene, however. Muffin was super dark!










That's little Muffin-ator with her shining little eyes.










See the difference? Pink baby with dark beak and... Dark baby!


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> Margarret is the one who gave me the idea for the feeding device which was brilliant. I just wish I knew how to feed him sooner. I feel bad that I was depriving him of food. When do you think his eyes will open ?
> 
> Gina


Well .. good job Margaret and Gina on the SFD! It is brilliant!

Punkin's eyes should be open in another couple of days .. s/he is about 4 days old today .. right?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Vasp said:


> That little tyke is a feral pigeon for sure! Looks like my baby Muffin did when she was little.


Yep .. Punkin looks a lot like Muffin did as a baby. Should be interesting to see how Punkin turns out.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Oh what little darlings. They are very lucky to have Auntie Terry there to rescue them. Can't wait to see them grow. Punkin sure is a cutie too!


----------



## Margarret

TAWhatley said:


> Well .. good job Margaret and Gina on the SFD! It is brilliant!
> 
> Punkin's eyes should be open in another couple of days .. s/he is about 4 days old today .. right?
> 
> Terry


Actually I'm eager to see it too. I had described what I thought was two different approaches, the syringe with the vet wrap over the end and Phil's baby nipple technique. I'm sure it was my poor explanation and Gina's genius that produced the SFD. I can take no credit for the innovation. It should all go to Gina. 

Margaret


----------



## gbbalcuns

TAWhatley said:


> Well .. good job Margaret and Gina on the SFD! It is brilliant!
> 
> Punkin's eyes should be open in another couple of days .. s/he is about 4 days old today .. right?
> 
> Terry


Well Punkin rolled off the roof on the 13th, and that would have been his first or second day since part of his shell came down with him.


----------



## TAWhatley

*SFD - Squeaker Feeding Device*

Here are a couple of pics of the SFD that Gina came up with after talking to Margaret.

Basically, it's a syringe with a nipple from a kitten nurser attached to the tip of the syringe. You would fill the syringe with formula, attach the nipple, press the syringe plunger to fill the nipple, and have baby bird insert beak in nipple and eat. Quite clever, I thought!



















Terry


----------



## Margarret

I just saw this and it is terrific! Another wonderful tool to add to our tool box. Gina, that is sheer genius, much better than what I was trying to describe.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley

Little Punkin is doing pretty well. S/he is taking formula well .. I'm a little concerned about not seeing the quantity of poop that I would like and expect, but the crop is emptying, the baby is becoming more strong and active, and I think Punkin will open his/her eyes tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Punkin is a doll and the SFD is a clever feeding device! Way to go, Mrgaret and Gina!  

Thank you for taking in Punkin and for the pictures, Terry.


----------



## gbbalcuns

Thank You for posting an update on Punkin. I have been thinking about Punkin every day and I hope for the best.


----------



## TAWhatley

All is well with Punkin .. no time for pics, but perhaps tomorrow or Friday.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Still no time for pics, but Punkin's eyes are open today, and s/he is much more spunky now that s/he can see. S/he had gotten out of the little nest bowl all on her own this afternoon  Poops are looking good now.

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Oh you dont know how happy that makes me !*

I have been thinking it must have been something I did to mess up Punkins digestive track and Ive just been so depressed. I am so happy to hear that he's happier now. Being able to see really made a change huh ?


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> I have been thinking it must have been something I did to mess up Punkins digestive track and Ive just been so depressed. I am so happy to hear that he's happier now. Being able to see really made a change huh ?


You did a terrific job with Punkin! It is NOT EASY to keep a newly hatched bird going for even a short time, and you did it!

Hopefully, I can post some pictures of our bright eyed little one tomorrow!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Punkin Picture and Video From Today ..*

can be seen here http://www.rims.net/2008Mar21

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Thanks so much for the look at Punkin.*

Is Punkin the only one squeeking, Or are there other squeekers in the backround? Does he look more like a pigeon yet ? I think I saw one of his parents on the roof and it was black with dark grey around the neck. But the beak had a light spot on the end like Punkin.


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> Is Punkin the only one squeeking, Or are there other squeekers in the backround? Does he look more like a pigeon yet ? I think I saw one of his parents on the roof and it was black with dark grey around the neck. But the beak had a light spot on the end like Punkin.


Yes, there were three other squeakers chiming in during Punkin's video  It will be awhile yet before Punkin starts resembling a real pigeon but once that process starts it doesn't take long.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Oh Terry.....what a little sweety Punkin is, and all that Fuzz.....what a little dear, and I love the "squeeze the toy" peep she/he makes.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gbbalcuns

*I am anxious to see how Punkin has changed*

I have shown Punkin's picture to a lot of friends and they all ask if I am sure Punkin is a Pigeon, I have been saying yes but he's a special kind of Pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley

Here's a couple of blurry Punkin pics from just a few minutes ago and another short video: http://www.rims.net/2008Mar28 .. Punkin is at the end of this series of pics. Such a darling little one!  

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Punkin seems pissed*

Punkin looks like a feisty one in the video. Wings sure have grown a lot.
Could Punkin be a Crow ?


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> Punkin looks like a feisty one in the video. Wings sure have grown a lot.
> Could Punkin be a Crow ?


Punkin is most definitely a darling little pigeon baby! S/he may grow up to be a repo man or a tow truck driver, however .. s/he has been going to my job site with me on the days I have to be there .. s/he's been quite a hit with all all the employees. Obviously, it's a repossession agency and tow company where I'm working on a software project for them.

Terry


----------



## Charis

I love the black feet and beak. Very stylish.


----------



## Margarret

Doggone it, I can't get the video to play. I think it is Mac incompatible. 

Punkin is doing so well. I love the full little crop.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley

*Different Link To Video*

This may work, Margaret and others who have trouble with the one embedded in Picasa: http://www.rims.net/2008Mar28/images/hpim4879.avi

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Punkin Update ..*

Little Punkin started nibbling on seeds this past Wednesday. As I've posted, I had been taking Punkin to my job site with me for the three days a week that I am there. Since the Punkin Dunkin was chock full of seed and had a formula chaser on Thursday morning, I left him/her home as I knew that the crop was gonna be full to the brim for most of the day.

OMG! I got to work on Thursday morning and EVERYBODY was having a fit about WHERE IS PEEP (they call Punkin Peep)???? I explained that Peep/Punkin was home because there was no reason to bring the "baby" that day .. BOY! WHAT A MISTAKE! Suffice it to say that Peep/Punkin will be going to work with me next week just to keep the interested, concerned, and loving humans settled down!  

Will get some current Punkin pics this weekend! S/he is a totally wonderful little one!

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*I am so HAPPY I saved Punkin !*

I keep looking out the window for more possible fallen babies off of my roof and neighboring roof tops. Even driving down the street and at work I am so much more aware of all the birds and the possible dangers for them. I have even found a hummingbird nest hanging from a twig that is sticking through the patio cover at the vacant house next door. I am so worried when it gets windy or when it rains. I put a piece of cardboard on the cement below it in case one falls out after hatching. Are baby humming birds harder to save than pigeons ? if this happens.
I am looking forward to seeing Punkin's latest pics.


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> Are baby humming birds harder to save than pigeons ? if this happens.


Yes, significantly more difficult to care for than pigeons or doves. Helen Bishop in Anaheim is the local hummingbird expert. Hope you won't be needing her assistance, but if you do, give me a call, and I can give you her phone #. There are a couple of pictures of baby hummingbirds here: http://www.rims.net/2007Jul17/

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

What a sweet, sweet baby.


----------



## gbbalcuns

*I dont want to be a pest but;*

HOW is Punkin doing ? Does he look much different ? I know you must be so busy with baby bird season. I am just thinking of Punkin every day.


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> HOW is Punkin doing ? Does he look much different ? I know you must be so busy with baby bird season. I am just thinking of Punkin every day.


Well, Gina ...

I don't really know how to tell you this ..  

Punkin is doing great, is adorable, and spoiled so rotten that it is totally pitiful! S/he is still a bit on the small side for being about 4 1/2 weeks old, but is quite healthy, active, and like I said .. SPOILED! Feathers are developing nicely, but s/he still has quite a bit of the fuzzy yellows.

I am so far behind on posting pictures (and actually taking them  ) that there will probably a hundred or more when I get to it!

If you are thinking about adopting Punkin, now would be the time. Punkin is totally self feeding and drinking but still at the stage where s/he will beg you silly for food and/or attention EVERY time s/he sees you. Please don't feel obligated to take Punkin back, but if you are interested in having a pet pigeon, then Punkin is the one for you!

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*My heart was in my throat when I read that 1st line!*

I am so  to hear Punkin is spoiled and doing well. Yes I have been thinking of adopting Punkin since I dropped him off with you. I would Love to have Punkin for a pet, but it wouldnt be fair to Punkin. I think a home with other birds and people who are familiar with caring for birds would be in Punkin's best interest. I am really hoping you will decide to keep him Terry.


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> I am so  to hear Punkin is spoiled and doing well. Yes I have been thinking of adopting Punkin since I dropped him off with you. I would Love to have Punkin for a pet, but it wouldnt be fair to Punkin. I think a home with other birds and people who are familiar with caring for birds would be in Punkin's best interest. I am really hoping you will decide to keep him Terry.


Done deal .. Punkin stays here!  You had first dibs because you are the one who saved Punkin to start with, and thank you so very much for saving this dear little pigeon!

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Im so happy to hear that you will keep Punkin !*

There sure is something special about Punkin. I sure got attached in a BIG way after just having him for a coupel of days. It sounds like maybe youve grown an attachment too. I am still anxiously waiting to see some pics and a video too, when you have time


----------



## Margarret

Terry,

Thanks for reposting the video of Punkin. It worked and I got to see Punkin peeping away. He is one of the cutest babies I've seen. Those little black feet and beak are adorable. Also glad to read about how well he is doing.

Margaret


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Just Checking in on Punkin*

 I dont mean to pester you Terry, but I was afraid you were going to think that I have forgotten or lost interest in how Punkin is doing. I am still looking forward to hearing about how he/she turned out and any other silly details. I also wanted to say that after watching that hummingbird nest for the past coupel of months like a hawk, The two baby hummers flew the coop without incident. They stuck around and visit my feeder daily.


----------



## TAWhatley

Punkin aka Peep is doing great. I'm just whammied with babies right now and will try to get pics this weekend .. hang in there, but rest assured that Punkin is just fine!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*A Couple Of Punkin Pics ..*

are here: http://www.rims.net/2008May10/

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Thank You Thank You Thank You !*

I just cant believe that is Punkin ! I was thinking the baby morning Dove was Punkin ! Do we know if Punkin is a he or a she ?


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> I just cant believe that is Punkin ! I was thinking the baby morning Dove was Punkin ! Do we know if Punkin is a he or a she ?


Yep, that is your little Punkin almost all grown up! It's a bit too soon to tell if Punkin is a boy or girl. I'll keep you posted!

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Havent forgotten about Punkin*

I still think of Punkin every day. I was wondering if you knew if Punkin was a Boy or Girl yet ? Punkin has a little brother or a sister that is up on the roof now. This one stayed on the roof and the egg shell rolled off. I hear the little one up there peeping. I still cant get over the last picture, Punkin looks so different.


----------



## TAWhatley

Well, it's still a bit soon to know if Punkin is a boy or girl .. s/he is only about 3 months old. Anyway, Punkin is a little pigeon magnet .. s/he now has 4 pigeon buddies the same age/size. I'll try to get some pics in the next day or two. Punkin is doing fine and is still a very, very friendly little one .. just precious! Wait till you see the current Punkin .. quite a lovely young bird!

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Just Curious*

Any current pictures of Punkin


----------



## TAWhatley

gbbalcuns said:


> Any current pictures of Punkin


..

Nope! Been too busy with baby birds. Punkin is doing fine and hanging out with his/her two buddies. Will try for some pics on Friday or over the weekend.

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*I Understand*

It's just good to hear Punkin is doing goodI still think of Punkin every day. Ever since my experience with Punkin I am so much more aware of all birds and there are so many different kinds. All day at work I watch all of the different birds. There are even a coupel of roadrunners that dont stay long. and red headed wood peckers. Ive even video taped this little bird that spends his day dive bombing the crows who dont seem to mind it too much. One little bird hit the window so hard he just sat there for the longest time, I even told the leaf blowing gardner's to go away because I didnt want the little bird to be traumatized. Luckily he ended up flying away. I was so relieved.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Especially For Gina ..*

Here are the long awaited Punkin pics (along with some others): http://www.rims.net/2008Jun28 

I'm sorry if I sounded grumpy in my reply to you .. I wasn't intending to, but I can see how it came across that way. Your inquiries about the Punkin Dunkin are always most welcome! 

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

Oh Terry you didnt seem grumpy. I can just imagine how busy you must be with all the babies. I feel so good that I saved Punkin and he is just about all grown up now. I set Punkin's pics as wallpaper on my cell phone. I am not the type who admires too many people (because I prefer animals to people), but I really admire what you do for all of these sweet creatures. It must be very rewarding for you.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the kind words, Gina! Punkin and his/her pals are all just darling little pigeons .. all three are very friendly and personable!

Terry


----------



## gbbalcuns

*Im not sure if I am posting this right*

I was just curious how Punkin is doing. I think about him all of the time. I appreciate how busy you must be so I didnt think my wondering was enouph to bug you. I just think about him.


----------



## TAWhatley

Gina,

I am so very sorry to have to tell you that our little Punkin was killed on October 19, 2008 along with four other of my pet birds. A hawk attempted to get to Punkin and the others through the bars of their cages. I lost Punkin, Walter, and three of my ringneck doves that day.

I failed to keep Punkin and the others safe, and I am so terribly sorry for that.

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy

My heartfelt condolences, Terry and Gina, on the loss of Punkin. Gina- you did all the right things and gave Punkin life when he'd lost it. Terry- goodness knows you did and do everything you possibly could to nurture and protect Punkin (and his friends and the ducks and the sparrows and the starlings and and and) and tragic as it is, hawks have to eat too.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TAWhatley

Elizabethy said:


> My heartfelt condolences, Terry and Gina, on the loss of Punkin. Gina- you did all the right things and gave Punkin life when he'd lost it. Terry- goodness knows you did and do everything you possibly could to nurture and protect Punkin (and his friends and the ducks and the sparrows and the starlings and and and) and tragic as it is, hawks have to eat too.
> 
> I'm so sorry.


Thank you, Elizabeth. I appreciate your kind post.

Terry


----------



## jameswaller

been there done this!,kaytee/exact formula and a eye dropper,warm bed about 100*,they sleep at night but during the day,18 hours of feeding every 4 hours until full,read directions of the kaytee formula first,--at 7 days eyes open--,and you can,t be missing work so take him with you so you can feed him,fully feathered and ready to fly in about 30 days,..i fear this thread is over one year old,sorry if i am too late,..sincerely james waller [email protected]


----------

